# Starting Small



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Just a classic so far and very little space, but I've got various accessories on order and just trying to find an affordable Mignon!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First upgrade should be a good tamper too (can only see the plastic one)

You will notice the difference immediately


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah I've emailed madebyknock to see if they are going to get the one I want back in stock but no response yet







don't need it just yet though as my classic only came with pressurised baskets! VST 18g on its way then we'll start to see what she can pull...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

machina-espresso.co.uk have some branded knock tampers in stock


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's going to be very very frustrating using a vst basket without a grinder , no grinder , no grind size adjustment , I suspect you will get a series of very short gushers using vst and pre ground ....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Starting out is frustrating enough with a standard basket, a decent tamper and a good grinder.

Trying it with a VST, without a tamper that fits and no way of adjusting the grind is going to be painful.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stuff you need.

Grinder, tamper, non pressurised bakset . then opv mod the classic ( search on forum )

Decent fresh roasted coffee.

Small set jewellery scales .

Then swap out steam arm for a Silvia wand ( if you make milky drinks )


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

yeah I figure I will keep using the pressurised baskets until I get my Mignon and Tamper.

I must be patient though as I already know that this is going to end up being an expensive obsession...


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Stuff you need.
> 
> Grinder, tamper, non pressurised bakset . then opv mod the classic ( search on forum )
> 
> ...


Grinder, tamper, non pressurised basket - These I will hopefully sort this week

Decent fresh roasted coffee - this I have but will always need more









Small set jewellery scales - these I have decent digital scales

Then swap out steam arm for a Silvia wand - This, any advice on whether to do V1/V2 or V3?


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> machina-espresso.co.uk have some branded knock tampers in stock


Machina Esspresso were a bit expensive but it seems that Dear Green coffee had them in stock as well (and were £10 cheaper) because it let me order one!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

andymccoy said:


> Then swap out steam arm for a Silvia wand - This, any advice on whether to do V1/V2 or V3?


Don't know about V1 but V2 is easy and very effective. V3 is more of a faff to fit - not just unscrew/screw like the V2.


----------

